# free ych raffle



## FranzMerz (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi. I'm holding a raffle and invite you to participate!
But there are a few conditions that must be met 

Raffle on


			System Error
		


1. Follow me

2. Fave this
submission

3. add a link to your character

end raffle - 24.07.2022 12:30 New York timezone


----------



## Akima (Jul 24, 2022)

FranzMerz said:


> Hi. I'm holding a raffle and invite you to participate!
> But there are a few conditions that must be met
> 
> Raffle on
> ...


How do I fav this submission


----------



## FranzMerz (Jul 24, 2022)

Akima said:


> How do I fav this submission





Akima said:


> How do I fav this submission


Just tap +Fav


----------

